# Lying Lyft slashes rates - WE MUST REVOLT.



## HunkyDory (Dec 21, 2018)

Lying Lyft has slashed rates, claiming we’ll make “about the same” - “a little more” on short trips, and a little less on long. Total BS, I’ve done the math based on trips I’ve completed, and it’s a lot less all around. WE MUST REVOLT. 

Like most TNC drivers, I cannot afford to go on strike, but I am no longer doing shared pickups longer than 5 minutes, and I may stop them altogether. I took a 22 minute Lyft with traffic that only paid $11, so I will cancel any trip longer than 15 minutes. I will sit online with Uber only, using Lyft only as a last resort. 

Calling on all drivers to do the same or similar until they get the message. What a bunch of a-holes, they were already highly unreliable due to low rates, so let’s band together, and make Lyft service worse than ever before.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

A strike works best when there's a union. Other than that, a few angry drivers screaming outside an office won't have much of an effect.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

HunkyDory said:


> Like most TNC drivers, I cannot afford to go on strike,


This is the only part of your post that matters.


----------



## HunkyDory (Dec 21, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> A strike works best when there's a union. Other than that, a few angry drivers screaming outside an office won't have much of an effect.


Precisely why I called for everyone to band together, Einstein.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

HunkyDory said:


> Precisely why I called for everyone to band together, Einstein.


How's that working so far?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

HunkyDory said:


> Lying Lyft has slashed rates, claiming we'll make "about the same" - "a little more" on short trips, and a little less on long. Total BS, I've done the math based on trips I've completed, and it's a lot less all around. WE MUST REVOLT.
> 
> Like most TNC drivers, I cannot afford to go on strike, but I am no longer doing shared pickups longer than 5 minutes, and I may stop them altogether. I took a 22 minute Lyft with traffic that only paid $11, so I will cancel any trip longer than 15 minutes. I will sit online with Uber only, using Lyft only as a last resort.
> 
> Calling on all drivers to do the same or similar until they get the message. What a bunch of a-holes, they were already highly unreliable due to low rates, so let's band together, and make Lyft service worse than ever before.


we will say 10 profit off the ride in 22 minutes and a 5 min pick up. 27 minutes. and 3 minute wait to get a new ping. total 30 minutes. that is a profit of 20 an hour. what is the problem here ? should lyft pay you 50 or 100 an hour ?



kingcorey321 said:


> we will say 10 profit off the ride in 22 minutes and a 5 min pick up. 27 minutes. and 3 minute wait to get a new ping. total 30 minutes. that is a profit of 20 an hour. what is the problem here ? should lyft pay you 50 or 100 an hour ?


you want higher pay go to collage get a degree or skilled trade


----------



## HunkyDory (Dec 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> we will say 10 profit off the ride in 22 minutes and a 5 min pick up. 27 minutes. and 3 minute wait to get a new ping. total 30 minutes. that is a profit of 20 an hour. what is the problem here ? should lyft pay you 50 or 100 an hour ?
> 
> you want higher pay go to collage get a degree or skilled trade


Example: I actually work outside of DC, where rates were highest in the area. That same trip is a major cut. I took two 9 minute trips today, one Lyft that paid $4.80, and an Uber that paid $7.60. That's a major difference, and will result in me making about $150 less per month. So there's your problem.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I have said it before and I will say it again. A strike will not work. However the threat of a massive strike will. If word got out a good sized strike was happening, it would bring attention to this and cause U/L to respond. 

At they end of the day, they have not only both lied about how these changes will affect our pay, but from all appearances Uber and Lyft seems to have worked together on them (they make the exact same change, they do it within a week or two of each other, and all communication about the changes using almost the exact same wording). Think about it, neither company would have the balls to make this kind of a drastic change unless they were sure the other would follow suit.

A big light needs to be shown on this, and U/L need to answer as to why they lied to us and gutted our pay.

So even if at the end of the day, most drivers drive anyway. If it is out there that a large number may strike, it could be beneficial.


----------



## HunkyDory (Dec 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> we will say 10 profit off the ride in 22 minutes and a 5 min pick up. 27 minutes. and 3 minute wait to get a new ping. total 30 minutes. that is a profit of 20 an hour. what is the problem here ? should lyft pay you 50 or 100 an hour ?
> 
> you want higher pay go to collage get a degree or skilled trade


I love when people just assume that everyone can do the same work. I'm disabled, and have a degree. That's why rate cuts suck so bad for people who relied on Lyft.



jazzapt said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again. A strike will not work. However the threat of a massive strike will. If word got out a good sized strike was happening, it would bring attention to this and cause U/L to respond.
> 
> At they end of the day, they have not only both lied about how these changes will affect our pay, but from all appearances Uber and Lyft seems to have worked together on them (they make the exact same change, they do it within a week or two of each other, and all communication about the changes using almost the exact same wording). Think about it, neither company would have the balls to make this kind of a drastic change unless they were sure the other would follow suit.
> 
> ...


If everyone enduring the cuts joined in, it would make a difference. So far, I'm doing better today than when I last drove Lyft/Uber equally, and Lyfts reliability in my area is definitely down.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

HunkyDory said:


> Example: I actually work outside of DC, where rates were highest in the area. That same trip is a major cut. I took two 9 minute trips today, one Lyft that paid $4.80, and an Uber that paid $7.60. That's a major difference, and will result in me making about $150 less per month. So there's your problem.


In my area, U and L rates are the same. In fact, UBER was the first to lower them, with Lyft matching them a few days later. I had assumed it was that way in most markets. But, apparently, yours seems to have been spared from the Uber cut. I wonder why?


----------



## HunkyDory (Dec 21, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> In my area, U and L rates are the same. In fact, UBER was the first to lower them, with Lyft matching them a few days later. I had assumed it was that way in most markets. But, apparently, yours seems to have been spared from the Uber cut. I wonder why?


No Uber cut yet, hopefully it stays that way.

I did in fact make the same amount today as when I last drove Lyfts rate cuts, but drove significantly less, and mostly Uber. Obviously a good thing. I would encourage anyone driving a similar market to give it a shot. Happy Festivus.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

HunkyDory said:


> No Uber cut yet, hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> I did in fact make the same amount today as when I last drove Lyfts rate cuts, but drove significantly less. Obviously a good thing. I would encourage anyone driving a similar market to give it a shot. Happy Festivus.


I'm in the D.C. area too. Uber/Lyft have the same exact rates.


----------



## HunkyDory (Dec 21, 2018)

New2This said:


> I'm in the D.C. area too. Uber/Lyft have the same exact rates.


I'm not revealing my actual city, it's outside of DC.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

smh...


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

HunkyDory said:


> I'm not revealing my actual city, it's outside of DC.


Like 3000 miles outside of DC, at Uber HQ? ;-)


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

HunkyDory said:


> Lying Lyft has slashed rates, claiming we'll make "about the same" - "a little more" on short trips, and a little less on long. Total BS, I've done the math based on trips I've completed, and it's a lot less all around. WE MUST REVOLT.
> 
> Like most TNC drivers, I cannot afford to go on strike, but I am no longer doing shared pickups longer than 5 minutes, and I may stop them altogether. I took a 22 minute Lyft with traffic that only paid $11, so I will cancel any trip longer than 15 minutes. I will sit online with Uber only, using Lyft only as a last resort.
> 
> Calling on all drivers to do the same or similar until they get the message. What a bunch of a-holes, they were already highly unreliable due to low rates, so let's band together, and make Lyft service worse than ever before.











HunkyDory said:


> I love when people just assume that everyone can do the same work. I'm disabled, and have a degree. That's why rate cuts suck so bad for people who relied on Lyft.
> 
> If everyone enduring the cuts joined in, it would make a difference. So far, I'm doing better today than when I last drove Lyft/Uber equally, and Lyfts reliability in my area is definitely down.


Dude, If you're truly disabled, have a skill and a Bachelors degree in a "needed" concentration, companies bend over backwards to get u as an employee. Helps them with their federal taxes and other fed & state stuff.

Get Some!!



HunkyDory said:


> Precisely why I called for everyone to band together, Einstein.


You have a better chance of getting Professor Einstein 
than a bunch of PT drivers


----------



## HunkyDory (Dec 21, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> Like 3000 miles outside of DC, at Uber HQ? ;-)


I'm concerned about privacy, didn't mean to mislead. I remember some guy getting deactivated after complaining on here and Facebook. But he used his real name, ha ha. I'm bout 30 minutes outside DC.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

HunkyDory said:


> Lying Lyft has slashed rates, claiming we'll make "about the same" - "a little more" on short trips, and a little less on long. Total BS, I've done the math based on trips I've completed, and it's a lot less all around. WE MUST REVOLT.
> 
> Like most TNC drivers, I cannot afford to go on strike, but I am no longer doing shared pickups longer than 5 minutes, and I may stop them altogether. I took a 22 minute Lyft with traffic that only paid $11, so I will cancel any trip longer than 15 minutes. I will sit online with Uber only, using Lyft only as a last resort.
> 
> Calling on all drivers to do the same or similar until they get the message. What a bunch of a-holes, they were already highly unreliable due to low rates, so let's band together, and make Lyft service worse than ever before.


Lyft and Uber already think the peasants are revolting...


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

HunkyDory said:


> Lying Lyft has slashed rates, claiming we'll make "about the same" - "a little more" on short trips, and a little less on long. Total BS, I've done the math based on trips I've completed, and it's a lot less all around. WE MUST REVOLT.
> 
> Like most TNC drivers, I cannot afford to go on strike, but I am no longer doing shared pickups longer than 5 minutes, and I may stop them altogether. I took a 22 minute Lyft with traffic that only paid $11, so I will cancel any trip longer than 15 minutes. I will sit online with Uber only, using Lyft only as a last resort.
> 
> Calling on all drivers to do the same or similar until they get the message. What a bunch of a-holes, they were already highly unreliable due to low rates, so let's band together, and make Lyft service worse than ever before.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> Lyft and Uber already think the peasants are revolting...


Lyft CEO, Logan Green, collects bet winnings from his secretary who wagered
drivers Were Not disposable nonemployees


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Lyft and Uber already think the peasants are revolting...


"Revolting? They stink on ice!"


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

HunkyDory said:


> I love when people just assume that everyone can do the same work. I'm disabled, and have a degree. That's why rate cuts suck so bad for people who relied on Lyft.
> 
> If everyone enduring the cuts joined in, it would make a difference. So far, I'm doing better today than when I last drove Lyft/Uber equally, and Lyfts reliability in my area is definitely down.


any rate cuts are bad. being disabled or not. i am also in a way so i drive and trade stocks. the poster is *****ing about making 20 an hour for driving . how much is enough for him? you get paid by time and miles. there are many jobs for disabled people.



HunkyDory said:


> Example: I actually work outside of DC, where rates were highest in the area. That same trip is a major cut. I took two 9 minute trips today, one Lyft that paid $4.80, and an Uber that paid $7.60. That's a major difference, and will result in me making about $150 less per month. So there's your problem.


screen shot your rate cards for us from both uber and lyft. or just tell us what it says per mil and minute on each. there is no way lyft is paying less then uber per mile and minute


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Loving this thread.....

WE need a strike.....you guys do it though because I cant take the day off.


----------



## Olddude (Nov 25, 2018)

HunkyDory said:


> Lying Lyft has slashed rates, claiming we'll make "about the same" - "a little more" on short trips, and a little less on long. Total BS, I've done the math based on trips I've completed, and it's a lot less all around. WE MUST REVOLT.
> 
> Like most TNC drivers, I cannot afford to go on strike, but I am no longer doing shared pickups longer than 5 minutes, and I may stop them altogether. I took a 22 minute Lyft with traffic that only paid $11, so I will cancel any trip longer than 15 minutes. I will sit online with Uber only, using Lyft only as a last resort.
> 
> Calling on all drivers to do the same or similar until they get the message. What a bunch of a-holes, they were already highly unreliable due to low rates, so let's band together, and make Lyft service worse than ever before.


I'm for that


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

HunkyDory said:


> Lying Lyft has slashed rates, claiming we'll make "about the same" - "a little more" on short trips, and a little less on long. Total BS, I've done the math based on trips I've completed, and it's a lot less all around. WE MUST REVOLT.
> 
> Like most TNC drivers, I cannot afford to go on strike, but I am no longer doing shared pickups longer than 5 minutes, and I may stop them altogether. I took a 22 minute Lyft with traffic that only paid $11, so I will cancel any trip longer than 15 minutes. I will sit online with Uber only, using Lyft only as a last resort.
> 
> Calling on all drivers to do the same or similar until they get the message. What a bunch of a-holes, they were already highly unreliable due to low rates, so let's band together, and make Lyft service worse than ever before.


Why do you morons keep driving rideshare? Do something else. I only lasted 2 weeks when I could calculate the exact amount of money I made.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Aneed Momoney said:


> Why do you morons keep driving rideshare? Do something else. I only lasted 2 weeks when I could calculate the exact amount of money I made.


Your experience is not everyone's experience. I made 25/hr last week and more than that the week before... Please tell me a job where I can work my own schedule where I can make the same or more...

I'm waiting...


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Your experience is not everyone's experience. I made 25/hr last week and more than that the week before... Please tell me a job where I can work my own schedule where I can make the same or more...
> 
> I'm waiting...


I smell lies. Who makes 25/hr after taxes, gas, maintainence?


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Aneed Momoney said:


> I smell lies. Who makes 25/hr after taxes, gas, maintainence?


He's obviously talking about gross earnings.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> we will say 10 profit off the ride in 22 minutes and a 5 min pick up. 27 minutes. and 3 minute wait to get a new ping. total 30 minutes. that is a profit of 20 an hour. what is the problem here ? should lyft pay you 50 or 100 an hour ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Aneed Momoney said:


> I smell lies. Who makes 25/hr after taxes, gas, maintainence?





gaijinpen said:


> He's obviously talking about gross earnings.


Obviously...


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> He's obviously talking about gross earnings.


Then it's not 25/hr


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Aneed Momoney said:


> Then it's not 25/hr


If you worked a regular job, and got paid $25/hr, that would also be before taxes.
As for gas and maintenance, that varies, depending on vehicle and location. A fuel sipper like a Prius can get 400 miles or so on one tank.
Maintenance might mean an oil change every 3 to 6 months, tires once per year, possible brake pads once per year. Averaged out over the year, that wouldn't make a huge dent in the per hour earnings.
Depreciation and insurance added in, and it may bring that gross down to $20 before taxes. But, with the mileage and other business deductions, income tax shouldn't be a huge hit. It's the self-employment tax (FICA and Medicare) that's the big pain in the ass.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Aneed Momoney said:


> Why do you morons keep driving rideshare? Do something else. I only lasted 2 weeks when I could calculate the exact amount of money I made.


Why are you even here then?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I average 25/hr before expenses most weeks. Sometimes, as was the case two weeks ago, that number stretches far higher. Again, tell me a job where I can make the same and have almost zero (or less than zero) tax liability at the end of the year.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Obviously...


what tax on rides share. i made 42k with uber lyft in 10 months. i paid zero tax. i had a tax pro prepare it.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again. A strike will not work. However the threat of a massive strike will. If word got out a good sized strike was happening, it would bring attention to this and cause U/L to respond.
> 
> At they end of the day, they have not only both lied about how these changes will affect our pay, but from all appearances Uber and Lyft seems to have worked together on them (they make the exact same change, they do it within a week or two of each other, and all communication about the changes using almost the exact same wording). Think about it, neither company would have the balls to make this kind of a drastic change unless they were sure the other would follow suit.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, maybe they are the same company.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

BenDrivin said:


> Hmmmmm, maybe they are the same company.


Eventually, they probably will be, similar to how Sirius and XM merged after attempting in vain to go it alone for years as competitors.

There most likely is some collusion and price-fixing going on between the two "competitors" similar to so many other industries that have been busted over the past couple decades.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> what tax on rides share. i made 42k with uber lyft in 10 months. i paid zero tax. i had a tax pro prepare it.


Can you give me the contact info for your tax person?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> Can you give me the contact info for your tax person?


they are in michgian. they do the taxes in person. are you in detroit metro ? if so ill drop the # for you .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HunkyDory said:


> Lying Lyft has slashed rates, claiming we'll make "about the same" - "a little more" on short trips, and a little less on long. Total BS, I've done the math based on trips I've completed, and it's a lot less all around. WE MUST REVOLT.
> 
> Like most TNC drivers, I cannot afford to go on strike, but I am no longer doing shared pickups longer than 5 minutes, and I may stop them altogether. I took a 22 minute Lyft with traffic that only paid $11, so I will cancel any trip longer than 15 minutes. I will sit online with Uber only, using Lyft only as a last resort.
> 
> Calling on all drivers to do the same or similar until they get the message. What a bunch of a-holes, they were already highly unreliable due to low rates, so let's band together, and make Lyft service worse than ever before.


I made $90.00 tips in 4 1/2 hours last night.
Delivering Pizza.thats $20.00 in TIPS AN HOUR.
Unusual for a Tuesday night
But
This is why im Not driving " Rideshare".
Put 80 miles on my car.
Will get my " Paycheck" Tuesday.

TIPPING MAKES ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD !

Shame " Rideshare" Ruined it for Drivers !


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> they are in michgian. they do the taxes in person. are you in detroit metro ? if so ill drop the # for you .


Nope..that's a long way from here, but thx anyway


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HunkyDory said:


> Lying Lyft has slashed rates, claiming we'll make "about the same" - "a little more" on short trips, and a little less on long. Total BS, I've done the math based on trips I've completed, and it's a lot less all around.


What were you expecting from Lyft? Honesty?


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

I live in a state that only has minimum wage of 5.15 (yes Federal wage prevails which is only 7.25). And, it is a very low cost of living. But, even here if you are making less than 20/hr you are doing something wrong, and that does not even take tips into account. Now in some ways ruralish areas may have an advantage of more long trips in regions where a lot of people don't have cars and uber/lyft to and from work and everywhere else. 

If you live in a huge city like NY, I would imagine you should have nonstop trips. So I don't see why this minimum wage is necessary, and I also don't understand why lyft opposes it, unless a driver just wants to stay logged on and not accept any trips, there should be no issue for drivers making 17.22 post expense..... But, if you have an hourly rate I would imagine you would be forced to accept all trips and cancellation fees would probably go to lyft.


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

Drive the speed limit. Stay in the proper lane especially for pools. My rating is high so I can afford this. I had a pool and wasn’t in the mood to be a jerk that cuts around people to get to the highway, this time I waited I. Line and it took 15 minutes where cutting would take 2. The ride took forever but it was 100% surge, one rider gave me 3 stars, and my rating stayed 4.96 or went down from 4.97. That ding got me an extra $3 for following the rules, it’s $12 an hour normal, but for waiting with 100% surge it’s $24, plus distance, I made about $40 on that ride in an hour. All for obeying the traffic rules, . I’ll probably get deactivated for not being aggressive,


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I'll take it. Good night tonight, but definitely had more asshole college kids than normal. When you are making 40+/hr gross it's hard to complain.


----------

